# HELP!! Total synthesis of 1000g Amphetmine sulfate from house hold chemicals



## Needtolearn

This Post is not finished to the title is named : Complete Total synthesis of 1000g Amphetmine sulfate from "house hold chemicals" This list is made by what is possible to get in Norway without any chemical license, and is probably the WORST country in the world to get chemicals in. so i would be seriously surprised if anyone would need to synthesis any other chemical than those listed with Synthesis "recipe" here. The reason i need this is so i can make it possible to make this. if a person dont want to order chemicals from inertnational suppliers or if that just is not possible there sadly to this date is no "simple" guide or route for people to follow it, how ever this so far is hundreds of houers of head pain. lets solve this together.....

many of the chemicals is easily available from pool stores or hardware stores. i need help from you guys here to finish it up and calculating the correct amounts. when all the synthesis is in place i will do all the steps and make videos and pictures in 4k of all steps. i will also clean up the "write ups" and include pictures and illustrations and complete list/table of all chemicals to make one kg Finished Amphetamine sulfate. please read through and se if you spot any mistakes or if there is a faster / better yielding route that is not considered here. all chemicals in red text with ?? i dont have a clue how to make or what it yields. i hope we all can finish this "paper" together and make it so every person in the world can do this  any help or comments that needs to go in the list PLEASE tell me. for those who contributes THANK you. 
(AND YES ALL VIDEO AND FINISHED WORK UP WILL ONLY BE AVAILEBLE FROM THIS FORUM)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Part 1:
Nitric Acid ???*



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Part 2:
Sodium Acetate - Natriumacetat (CH₃COONa)*


Sodium acetate can be easily prepared by reacting a solution of acetic acid with sodium bicarbonate or sodium carbonate decahydrate. In this synthesis, sodium carbonate decahydrate has been used.

The chemical equation is as follows: Na2CO3 x 10H2O + 2CH3COOH -> 2CH3COONa + 11H2O + CO2

1000 mL of 9% acetic acid contains approximately 1.50 moles of the mentioned acid. Considering the amounts of substances shown by the chemical equation, half the amount of sodium carbonate decahydrate is needed. Thereby, 0.75 moles (214.4 grams) of the mentioned compound has been weighed.

The procedure is very simple, so, along with the needed chemicals, the only other items needed are a large beaker or a pot in which the reaction will be done, and a gas burner or an electrical hot plate.


First, the solution of acetic acid is poured in a pot. After that, sodium carbonate decahydrate is added, while stirring constantly. During the reaction, a certain amount of carbon dioxide is produced, so it is better to add Na2CO3x10H2O slowly, so that the reaction doesn't become overly vigorous.

After the sodium carbonate decahydrate has been added, the reaction is finished. The next step involves heating the solution of sodium acetate in order to remove as much water as possible. The solution is heated until solid sodium acetate starts to form. After that moment, sodium acetate is separated to a separate container.

Sodium acetate can then be additionally dried by using silica gel or other compounds which are usually used for water absorption.
Such sodium acetate comes in trihydrate form. The trihydrate can be converted to the anhydride, or by further heating it or by using other similar procedures.

*You need 1KG so how to scale this properly? any one have a synthesis for this?*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Part 3:*
*Sodium Nitrite*


Step 1:

Neutrilize Carbon carbonate in Nitric acid to make Sodium Nitrate


Step 2:

Melt Sodium Ntrtate and add activated carbon to reduce it to Nitrite



Ammounts unknown yelds unknown?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Part 4:
Synthesis of Sodium Ethyl Sulfate *








Molecular Formula: C2H5NaO4S
Appearance: White to Off-White Solid
Boiling point: 209 °C
Melting Point: N/A
Molecular Weight: 148.12 g/mol
CAS Number: 546-74-7


*Glassware:*

5L Round bottom Flask
5L two or three necked Round bottom Flask
5L beaker
Condensing column.
Pressure equalizing addition funnel
Vacuum filter

*Reagents:*

140g Ethanol (Anhydrous)
300g Sulfuric Acid (98%)
2000ml Distilled water
"≈" 260g Calcium Carbonate
"≈" 350g concentrated Sodium Carbonate solution (40g/100ml)
410ml Ethanol (Anhydrous) for purification



*Part 1: Ethyl Hydrogen Sulfate 

CH3CH2OH + H2SO4 = C2H5OSO3 + H20*


Ethanol and sulfuric acid is put in freezer to cool down to 0 °C. water is put in fridge.
Ice water bath is prepared then Ethanol was added to a round bottom flask with a pressure equalizing drip funnel.
The Sulfuric acid is added *SLOWLY* drop by drop with strong stirring in the ice bath. The addition should take minimum 35 minutes from first to last drop.
After the addition is completed the reaction temperature should not be higher then 20 °C.
Let the solution stir vigorously in the ice bath for 60 minutes.
After 60 minutes the solution has turned yellow, the ice bath is removed and the reaction mixture is placed in a two necked flask and put in a heating bath that is heated to 50°C.
Heat to reaction mixture is at 50°C for 60 minutes then cool off to room temperature.
Put 2000ml cold water to 5L beaker then slowly add the cooled reaction mixture.


*Part 2: Ethyl Hydrogen Sulfate into - Calcium Ethyl Hydrogen Sulfate 

2C2H5OSO3H+CACO3 = (C2H50S03)2CA + H2O + CO2*


Add calcium carbonate (≈260g) slowly with strong stirring to PH 7
The beaker was then heated to 60 °C in a water bath, also heat some rinse water 200ml.
Filter off the precipitate (Calcium sulfate) and rinse beaker and wash with the heated water.
Keep the filtered mixture.


*Part 3: Calcium Ethyl Sulfate into - Sodium Ethyl Hydrogen Sulfate

(C2H50S03)2CA + NA2CO3 = 2C2H5OSO3NA + CaCO3*


To filtered mixture add concentrated sodium carbonate solution (≈350g)
Calcium Carbonate will precipitate out of solution
Keep adding Sodium carbonate to it turns alkaline (PH 12-14)
Vacuum filter out the Calcium carbonate. Wash filtrate well with a little cold water
Boil solution until it becomes cloudy then filter (Precipitate this is Calcium Carbonate)
Continue to evaporate the filtrate till dry.
To dry mixture add 400ml Anhydrous ethanol and warm on water bath to most of the solids dissolves
Filter through a heated vacuum funnel, rinse Beaker with 10 ml Anhydrous ethanol.
When filtrate comes down to room temperature filter out the crystals,
Return filtrate to freezer to make s second batch of crystals- then filter. Add crystals from batch one.



Yield is 235g – 51-65% of theoretical. This needs to be done x33 times or scaled up to give 7584g

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Part 5:*
*Prepare Benzyl Alcohol from Toluene -- any one have a synthesis for this???*







Toluene contains a methyl group attached to a phenyl group. Benzyl alcohol contains a hydroxymethyl group attached to a phenyl group. First replace one hydrogen atom of methyl group of toluene with a chlorine atom. Then replace the chlorine atom with a hydroxyl group.

*Complete answer:*
In toluene, a methyl group is attached to a benzene ring. In benzyl alcohol, one hydroxyl group is attached to the benzyl group. A benzyl group is a combination of methylene group with phenyl group.
The conversion of toluene into benzyl alcohol can be achieved in two steps.
Free radical chlorination of toluene with chlorine in presence of ultraviolet light or heat give benzyl chloride. One hydrogen atom of methyl group of toluene is replaced with chlorine atom. A molecule of hydrogen chloride is eliminated. In this reaction, the benzene ring remains as it is. No reaction occurs between benzene ring and chlorine. Only the aliphatic methyl group reacts with chlorine.
In the next step, benzyl chloride undergoes nucleophilic substitution reaction in presence of aqueous sodium hydroxide solution to form benzyl alcohol. A molecule of sodium chloride is eliminated.


*Note:* Alkyl halides react with aqueous sodium hydroxide to undergo substitution reaction, in which halogen atom is replaced with hydroxyl group. If instead of aqueous sodium chloride, the reagent used is alcoholic sodium hydroxide, then alkyl halides prefer dehydrohalogenation reaction.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Part 6:
Benzaldehyde synthesis from Benzyl Alcohol*

Introduction​The procedure below describes the oxidation of benzyl alcohol to benzaldehyde in high yield using aqueous nitric acid as an oxidizer. Other methods of oxidizing benzyl alcohol to benzaldehyde are well-known, including those using chlorochromates, persulfate, or activated manganese dioxide. The method is advantageous in that it gives a _high yield_ while using relatively _simple equipment_ and more common, easy-to-obtain reagents than others.


Equipment and glassware:​Round-bottom flask, 250 ml;
Salted ice bath (-10 °C);
Pasteur pipette and/or drip funnel, 100 ml (optional);
Separating funnel 250 ml;
Retort stand and clamp for securing apparatus;
Magnetic stirrer (optional);
Beaker 100 ml (x2) and 200 ml (x2);
Measuring cylinder for 100 ml;
Laboratory scale (1 g - 100 g is suitable).

Reagents:​*50 g 90% nitric acid (density 1.48 g/ml); how to make? or how to calculate yield???*
66 g (610 mmol) of benzyl alcohol;
30 g Sodium bicarbonate (NaHCO3);
50 g Sodium sulphate (NaSO4);
30 g Sodium chloride (NaCl);
2 L Distilled water.



Procedure.​50 g (714 mmol) of 90% nitric acid (density 1.48 g/ml) were placed in a 250 ml round-bottom flask. The nitric acid was cooled in a salted ice bath (-10 °C) and a couple of ml of benzyl alcohol (technical grade or better) were added to the flask using a Pasteur pipette.


The flask was manually swirled by hand to mix the reagents, and an immediate change in color from pale yellow to a bright yellow-green was noted. As more benzyl alcohol was added, an upper layer separated and the color of this gradually deepened to an intense blue-green. The release of brown nitrogen oxide vapors was also noted. The classic almond extract of aroma was already heavy upon the air between additions by this point.

Upon each further addition of benzyl alcohol and with stirring of the mixture, the color disappeared and became milky yellow, but after being allowed to react, the blue color returned; the color change was used to follow the reaction, with each addition of benzyl alcohol occurring after the upper layer had regained the unusual coloration. With some difficulty, I managed to get enough light passing through the deep green mixture for a picture.


A total of 66 g (610 mmol) of benzyl alcohol were added over the course of about 4 hours. While an ice salt bath was used to regulate temperature at the beginning of the experiment, as the reaction continues, and the concentration of nitric acid falls, the reaction slows significantly and it is sufficient to carry out the last third or so of the reaction at room temperature. For a reason to avoid benzyl alcohol contamination of the synthesis product, addition of benzyl alcohol ceased when the blue-green color didn't return, at least to its full strength, after allowing the reaction mixture to sit for a period of 30 minutes.


After being left to sit overnight (I recommend you to stir overnight, if it is possible) in an airtight container, the two-layer mixture was placed in a separatory funnel (250 ml) and the lower aqueous layer removed. The top layer was washed twice with saturated sodium bicarbonate solution, followed by distilled water, and finally partially dried with a wash of saturated sodium chloride. The pale green upper layer as well as the aqueous layer became immediately red-orange in color after the sodium bicarbonate solution was added for the first time, though the color of the aqueous layer is noticeably less with each successive wash. The brine wash came out colorless, though the benzaldehyde layer is still strongly colored.


Discussion​GC-MS analysis has shown chromatogram which was contained 3 major peaks. The largest peak, benzaldehyde, was measured at 92% of the peak area, with an additional peak for residual benzyl alcohol making up another 3%. The final yield of this synthesis in *pure benzaldehyde came out to about 79%*. This synthesis may be scaled up easily. I strongly recommend to use vacuum distillation before utilizing this substance in further syntheses.

Conclusion​Given limited equipment and space, this synthesis, while proceeding without any major hitches or obstacles, could likely be improved in a few ways. Magnetic stirring and a drip funnel would almost certainly be preferable to hovering over the reaction mixture and swirling it manually, for example. Also, use laboratory grade reagents to increase yield and decrease side products, if it is possible.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Part 7:
Glacial Acetic Acid – (CH₃COOH)*


50g anhydrous sodium acetate (C2H3NaO2)

75ml concentrated Sulfuric Acid


Add anhydrous sodium acetate in a Round bottom flask add a drip funnel and drip concentrated Sulfuric Acid on a hot plate

Collect distillate at 115°C


Result = 35ml This needs to be done x20 Times or scaled up to give 700ml total




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Part 8:*
*Synthesis of Nitroethane *​




Appearance: oily liquid, fruity odor

Boiling Point: 112.0 to 116.0 °C/760 mmHg
Melting Point: -90 °C
Molecular Weight: 75.067 g/mol
Density: 1.054 g/ml (20° C)
Refractive Index: 1.3917 at 20 °C/D; 1.39007 at 24.3 °C/D

*From sodium ethyl sulfate and a metal nitrite.*



158g Sodium Ethyl Sulfate (1 moles)
*103.5g Sodium Nitrite (1.5 moles) ? how to calculate yield or even how to make it??? see part 3*
8.6g Potassium Carbonate (0.0625 moles)



The mixture is then heated to 125-130 °C, at which temperature the nitroethane distills over as soon as it is formed.

The heating is discontinued when the distillation flow slackens considerably, and the crude nitroethane is washed with an equal amount of water, dried over CaCl2, and if needed, decolorized with a little activated carbon. The nitroethane is then re-distilled, collecting the fraction between 114-116 °C. Yield = 21g *42-46%* of theory.


To make 1000g Nitroethane (x48 from synthesis above)


7584g Sodium Ethyl Sulfate (48 moles)

4968g Sodium Nitrite (72 moles)

412,8g Potassium Carbonate (3 moles)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Part 9:
Henry reaction for 1-phenyl-2-nitropropene *




*Reaction scheme:*






Ingredients:
1000 ml Benzaldehyde,
1000 ml Nitroethane,
250 ml Glacial Acetic Acid
*50 ml N-butylamine / Cyclohexylamine how to make any of this???*


1. All ingredients was added in 10 L flask.
2. Install a condenser on the flask.
3. Start stirring and heat reaction mixture to 60 *°*C.
4. Heating mixture 2-3 hours.
5. Empty mixture in the bucket.
6. Add 800 ml IPA in the bucket and stirred.
7. Put the bucket in the freezer for 12 hours.
8. After that time, P2NP was crystallized.
9. Filtered and dried. Result = 1500g P2NP


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Part 10:
Amphetamine Sulfate*

Ingredients:

50g P2NP
500ml Isopropanol
85g of Aliuminium foil (better to use thick foil)
500ml 98% acetic acid (can also use 70%, than don’t need water)
500g NaOH
10ml H2SO4
2250ml dH2O
*500mg of Hg(no3) ? how to make this???
400ml DCM can Diethyl ether be used instead here???*

*Step 1:*
Firstly, you will make mix with acetic acid and water. Water we need, because we are using 98% of acetic. If you will use 70%, than you do not need water. Pour (500ml GAA + 250ml dH2O) in to 2L erlenmeyer flask.

*Step 2:*
Prepare solution of 50g P2NP and IPA. Dissolve 50g in to 500ml of warm IPA. then Let to cool.

*Step 3:*
While IPA solutions is cooling, need to make aluminum amalgam. Cut 85g aluminum foil in to squares 1x1. And put in a 2 L Erlenmeyer flask then add in 200ml dH2O, add 500mg of Hg(no3) or other Hg salts and stir. After 5-10 minutes you will see grey dregs in the jar. That mean, the amalgamation is started. Wait about 10 minutes more and wash aluminum with water 3 times. Than all dregs and Hg(no3) (wash out - Because Hg salts are very dangerous!)

*Step 4: *
You are ready to start reaction. Add aluminum amalgam in to acetic acid with water mix. Wait for about 3-5 minutes, while solution will be grey. You can stir it or swirl.

*Step 5: *
Than add P2NP solution and stir a little bit. After addition in the 5-10 minutes will start stormy reaction. add condenser to Erlenmeyer flask. let the flask sit still for about 20-25 minutes.

*Step 6:*
In this time, all solution will boil.
When the reaction is over, put the flask on the hotplate and re-flux for 1hour. use boiling water bath.
After 45 minutes, you can see that the reaction has turned pink.
Re-flux is over. Let to cool to room temperature. You got red/yellow solution.

*Step 7:*
While the solution is cooling, we need NaOH. Add 500g NaOH in the jar and pour 500ml dH2O. The solution will be very hot. Cool it, so put in the freezer or ice and salt water bath.

*Step 8:*
When two solutions were cooled, start to pour NaOH solution. Pour in a small amount, because all mix in the erlenmeyer flask will start to heat. So add it slowly and good stir after addition. Need to do this while you will see 2 layers and the ph will be 10-12. When the NaOH is added, wait while all solution will be cool. Need to pick topest layer, red/yellow.

*Step 9:*
empty reaction mixture in a separate funnel. Extraction with dichlormethane 2x200ml.So, we collected the amphetamine freebase. Check the ph.
Ph is 11.
Now need to convert freebase to amphetamine sulfate. This you will do with sulfur acid and isopropanol.

*Step 10:*
Solution H2SO4 + IPA (10ml).
Drop by drop add the acid to the freebase and stir a lot. You will see how amphetamine sulphate appears. Add acid solution to the PH reach 7.

*Step 11:*
Than filtrate all amphetamine sulfate and let to dry in the warm place.
35g amphetamine sulfate from 50g P2NP.It`s 70% yield. This needs to be done x30 times to produce 1kg Amphetamine sulfate or scaled up to do bigger reaction


----------



## Mclssmxxl

Bossman, you’re not synthesising benzaldehyde or nitroethane by yourself, especially not as a begginer.Explore other options, order to sweden from poland trough somebody then send it by courier or bring it over yourself.Rc fuel is up to 30% nitroethane aswell.Bitter almond oil is almost pure benzaldehyde.Hg salts you get by reacting elemental mercury fromthermomethers with nitric acid.Acids you can get in the form of pool ph solution, dillute but enough for what you need.The primary amine i don’t have a creative solution for, figure it out.Also, 1kg of raw material for this reaction you gotta do in like a barrel or something huge, it’s not so easy, reaction is highly exothermic.You are asking to run before you can walk.


----------



## G.Patton

Needtolearn said:


> Part 1:
> Nitric Acid ???



NeedtolearnNitric acid syntheses ammonium nitrate (NH4NO3) and sodium bisulfate are OTC products.


Needtolearn said:


> You need 1KG so how to scale this properly? any one have a synthesis for this?


You can provide this on a kitchen in big pan, reaction is quite simple


Needtolearn said:


> *Sodium Nitrite*


NaNO3 + Pb = NaNO2 + PbO


Needtolearn said:


> 103.5g Sodium Nitrite (1.5 moles) ? how to calculate yield or even how to make it??? see part 3


The simplest syntheses of nitroethane


Needtolearn said:


> 103.5g Sodium Nitrite (1.5 moles) ? how to calculate yield or even how to make it??? see part 3


Yield *42-46%* of theory. 0.42 (%)*1.5 mole*75.067 (M/W)= 47.3g


Needtolearn said:


> 50 ml N-butylamine / Cyclohexylamine how to make any of this???


Can be replaced by triethylamine or diethylamine. 


Needtolearn said:


> 500mg of Hg(no3) ? how to make this???


Aluminium amalgam (Al/Hg) summary


Needtolearn said:


> 400ml DCM can Diethyl ether be used instead here???


benzene, toluene, tetrachloromethane


----------



## Needtolearn

Mclssmxxl said:


> Bossman, you’re not synthesising benzaldehyde or nitroethane by yourself, especially not as a begginer.Explore other options, order to sweden from poland trough somebody then send it by courier or bring it over yourself.Rc fuel is up to 30% nitroethane aswell.Bitter almond oil is almost pure benzaldehyde.Hg salts you get by reacting elemental mercury fromthermomethers with nitric acid.Acids you can get in the form of pool ph solution, dillute but enough for what you need.The primary amine i don’t have a creative solution for, figure it out.Also, 1kg of raw material for this reaction you gotta do in like a barrel or something huge, it’s not so easy, reaction is highly exothermic. You are asking to run before you can walk.



Mclssmxxlyes synthesising benzaldehyde or nitroethane is not realy hard (i have done it small scale no problem). it is the reagents that is a bitch to make and purify when one has to make every reagent from scratch. 

order to someone in Sweden from poland - is a fantastic idea if it only works. the problem is i dont know anyone from Sweden. and if i have to ask courier to bring it over to Norway the customs will take the chemicals anyway. smuggling chemicals is not being causes at all i might just as well ask police to bring it over to me.

rc fuel is Nitromethane not Nitroethane from the norwegian suppliers that i can find. and after a look at the data sheet, the one i found that had 7% ethane has to many similar volatile so separating it is a bigger headache, not to mention how to get necessary purity. The other problem with rc fuel in Norway is laws on how many L you can buy and it is expensive. i talked to a rc entusiast i know and he said it is 25L/pr costumer. and before one could buy 125ml pure Nitroethane but this got prohibited in 2007 he thout.

Bitter almond oil is almost pure benzaldehyde is more interesting. i am looking for a supplier that lists all ingredients as you mentioned it is almost pure. what is the other stuff inside? if anyone here knows a brand that works please let me know (ONLY IF YOU HAVE USED IT YOUR SELF I CAN ALSO GOOGLE) 

if you think i was thinking a one pot solution here it is not. this must be done in several steps with drying and purification in between. i am not trying to make a 10-12 step in a barrel solution wtf?


----------



## Needtolearn

G.Patton said:


> Nitric acid syntheses ammonium nitrate (NH4NO3) and sodium bisulfate are OTC products. = *Ammonium Nitrate is illegal in Norway so is all Nitrates the only one that is obtainable is Calcium nitrate*
> 
> You can provide this on a kitchen in big pan, reaction is quite simple -* = i am sorry for asking the question so retarded what i meant is the math to calculate how mutch vinegar to sodium carbonate. *
> 
> NaNO3 + Pb = NaNO2 + PbO *= again sorry for being a total retard here but how mutch lead and at what temperature*
> 
> The simplest syntheses of nitroethane *= i took the synthesis from you *
> 
> Yield *42-46%* of theory. 0.42 (%)*1.5 mole*75.067 (M/W)= 47.3g *= Superb*
> 
> Can be replaced by triethylamine or diethylamine. *= Do you or anyone have a synthesis for any of the amines? i feel this is going to be hard to order and get delivered with out police escort? *
> 
> Aluminium amalgam (Al/Hg) summary *= i meant if any one had the synthesis for making mercuric chloride/mercuric sulfate or Mercury(I) nitrate?
> *
> benzene, toluene, tetrachloromethane *= Fantastic i have benzene and toluene *



G.Patton


----------



## G.Patton

*I am sorry for asking the question so retarded, what I meant is the math to calculate how much vinegar to sodium carbonate. *
1 Mole acetic acid for 1 mole of sodium carbonate as in a reaction. Do you know how to count moles?
>>>* i meant if any one had the synthesis for making mercuric chloride/mercuric sulfate or Mercury(I) nitrate?*
There are syntheses ways in this link
>>>* i meant if any one had the synthesis for making mercuric chloride/mercuric sulfate or Mercury(I) nitrate?*
I'm not sure, maybe you can use ammonium hydroxide. You need a strong base.


----------



## MadHatter

You produce HgnO3 by buying mercury tilt switches on Ebay. Then you nitrate the mercury with the nitric acid you produce from ammonium nitrate, which you can find in fertilizers _(steal from a farm or try to find it in some store posing as a farmer. This is somewhat sensitive though since that is what Breivik did ... Ammonium Nitrate + diesel is the recipe for ANFO bombs. I would guess the Norweigian authorities has ammonium nitrate under tight scrutiny nowadays)_ or possibly in cold packs (although most of these contain urea now). Maybe potassium nitrate is easier, can be bought in large quantities from pyrotechnic suplliers. I have done this many times from Poland and imported into a country which is at least as tightly guarded as Norway.

DCM and chloroform are often interchangeable as solvents. DCM is not possible to synthesise yourself, but chloroform is really easy to do from mixing household bleach with acetone. But it has a really short shelf life before it spontaneously decomposes to unhealthy side products (phosgene and chlorine).

You can make cyclohexylamine from cyclohexanol, but I really don't know if the latter is easier to get in any inconspicuous manner.

Bitter almond oil is a no go. Just like sassafras oil this is a highly suspicious substance if bought in larger quantities. But is bensyl alcohol really that impossible to buy? Shouldn't be harder than toluene though, which _is _listed as a class 3 narcotic precursor in the whole of EU ...

Still don't think your original idea is feasible though. Do your cost/benefit calculations and then double the cost side to allow for all the cock-ups you will experience in all of these intricate precursor synths you're undertaking. Also, the price per gram of amphetamine in nordic countries are really low, so you'll have to compete with well-oiled superlabs in the EU that uses ready-made precursors from China.

And then there's the question of distribution ... I've read a lot of preliminary investigations of Darknet dealers being caught, and they were never caught due to customs seizures or suspicious purchases of chemicals, they were caught due to fuckups in the downstream market. Money transfers, rats in the nest, untrustworthy colleagues. But you might have a water-tight plan for this and great connections. That's probably what you're going to need though.


----------



## Needtolearn

G.Patton said:


> *1 Mole acetic acid for 1 mole of sodium carbonate as in a reaction. Do u know how to count moles?*



G.PattonA mole of any substance is equal to 6.02 x 10^23 particles
For a given element, the mass (in grams) of one mole is given by its mass number on the periodic table


G.Patton said:


> >>>* i meant if any one had the synthesis for making mercuric chloride/mercuric sulfate or Mercury(I) nitrate?*
> There are syntheses ways in this link


i will have a closer look


G.Patton said:


> >>>* i meant if any one had the synthesis for making mercuric chloride/mercuric sulfate or Mercury(I) nitrate?*
> I'm not sure, maybe you can use ammonium hydroxide. You need strong base.


will this (link below) Mercury(II) chloride work to make amalgam ?


----------



## MadHatter

Needtolearn said:


> will this (link below) Mercury(II) chloride work to make amalgam ?



NeedtolearnBut why? This is just mercury nitrate with extra steps added.


----------



## Needtolearn

DocX said:


> You produce HgnO3 by buying mercury tilt switches on Ebay. Then you nitrate the mercury with the nitric acid you produce from ammonium nitrate, which you can find in fertilizers _(steal from a farm or try to find it in some store posing as a farmer. This is somewhat sensitive though since that is what Breivik did ... Ammonium Nitrate + diesel is the recipe for ANFO bombs. I would guess the Norweigian authorities has ammonium nitrate under tight scrutiny nowadays)_ or possibly in cold packs (although most of these contain urea now). Maybe potassium nitrate is easier, can be bought in large quantities from pyrotechnic suplliers. I have done this many times from Poland and imported into a country which is at least as tightly guarded as Norway.



DocXYes the norwegian goverment went totaly "North Korea" on chemicals after that prick. i am not joking now a days cant get more then 5% nitrates in public fertilizer. there is ID/passport registration on rc fuel and all cold packs is urea. ALL chemicals imorted has to go through a central postal office for inspection NO MATER WHAT Chemical. the lists of prohibited chemicals is so long the bible is a light reed. there is even laws against Antibac the stuff the whole nation needed during covid that got temperarly suspended but is back to full now. so basically now over 60%vol of ethanol is scheduled clas 1 narcotic same class as Heroin. pyrotechnic suplliers sounds like bomb squad will break down my house if i ordered. it is totally illegal for private person to make and store explosives even fireworks. smoke bomb is up to 90 days in jail if you get caught with.


DocX said:


> DCM and chloroform are often interchangeable as solvents. DCM is not possible to synthesise yourself, but chloroform is really easy to do from mixing household bleach with acetone. But it has a really short shelf life before it spontaneously decomposes to unhealthy side products (phosgene and chlorine).


DCM might be inside some products i have been reading datasheets to the Olympic gold medal but so far not one paint stripper, lacquer thinner or plastic treatment or DIY decaffeinate coffee has DCM inside so far, any tips?


DocX said:


> You can make cyclohexylamine from cyclohexanol, but I really don't know if the latter is easier to get in any inconspicuous manner.


i agree getting the one is equaly bad as the other.


DocX said:


> Bitter almond oil is a no go. Just like sassafras oil this is a highly suspicious substance if bought in larger quantities. But is bensyl alcohol really that impossible to buy? Shouldn't be harder than toluene though, which _is _listed as a class 3 narcotic precursor in the whole of EU ...


Bitter almound oil i dont see a problem with. but sure ordering 200kg in one go is a no-no, but i know alot of girls that i can make order this shit. and family that owes beauty saloon so ordering 40-50L a month is doable - remember i need time to prepare all steps of this stupid shit i am doing. weirdly enough benzyl alcohol is a no no in norway but technical grade 99.99% Toluene i can buy as mutch as i please. There is some thinners that contains Benzyl alcohol, but they are mixed in with other shit that is nearly impossible to separate.


DocX said:


> Still don't think your original idea is feasible though. Do your cost/benefit calculations and then double the cost side to allow for all the cock-ups you will experience in all of these intricate precursor synths you're undertaking. Also, the price per gram of amphetamine in nordic countries are really low, so you'll have to compete with well-oiled superlabs in the EU that uses ready-made precursors from China.


i know this pisses me off. i can sell one gram Amphetamine for 6-7 USD/g production cost is as of now is 14 USD and going to climb with retarded price jump all over here. so for now unless i want to give money for free i need to make some radical changes or find a way to import chemicals that cuts the production costs.


DocX said:


> And then there's the question of distribution ... I've read a lot of preliminary investigations of Darknet dealers being caught, and they were never caught due to customs seizures or suspicious purchases of chemicals, they were caught due to fuckups in the downstream market. Money transfers, rats in the nest, untrustworthy colleagues. But you might have a water-tight plan for this and great connections. That's probably what you're going to need though.


well yes this is a problem with some fucked up twists to make a success, but i do have some plans i can unfortunately not share this with any one in case wrong people finds out. anyways i will not be washing mutch money luckily for me i will be dead before this step needs addressing. so my main objective is to get in the cold cash then - it is my family's problem what they do with it besides at the rate my synthesis is progressing i will leave them with worthless papers with some chemistry nonsense doodling around the sides  so worrying about cash now is like a cat biting the skies trying to catch a bird flying by.


----------



## Needtolearn

DocX said:


> But why? This is just mercury nitrate with extra steps added.



DocXgood question, it did not even occur to me before you said it


----------



## MadHatter

Needtolearn said:


> DCM might be inside some products i have been reading datasheets to the Olympic gold medal but so far not one paint stripper, lacquer thinner or plastic treatment or DIY decaffeinate coffee has DCM inside so far, any tips?



NeedtolearnThere are thinners that you can order from Ebay, sold from Europe or GB. But my point is that you can replace DCM with chloroform. Which is really easy to synthesise from OTC chems. Just shake bleach with acetone and decant off chloroform after 24 hours reaction time, aprox.


----------



## MadHatter

Oh, and sodium nitrate should be accessible to you. I think its called "salpeter" in Norwegian, at least that is what Google Translate says. Should be available as baking supplies. From that you can make nitric acid. Look under "other" on this forum for synth description.


----------



## MadHatter

Needtolearn said:


> I can sell one gram Amphetamine for 6-7 USD/g production cost is as of now is 14 USD and going to climb with retarded price jump all over here. so for now unless i want to give money for free i need to make some radical changes or find a way to import chemicals that cuts the production costs.



NeedtolearnAlthough, reasonably, the amphetamine sold for 6-7 euro is probably cut with 30-40% adulterants. Come to thoink of it.


----------



## G.Patton

Needtolearn said:


> will this (link below) Mercury(II) chloride work to make amalgam ?



NeedtolearnYes, why not? But I agree with DocX about necessity of these procedures.


----------



## Researcher

OP I would highly suggest you to re-think your way of making what you are doing
I will be totally honest with you on my opinion
You are giving yourself so much unnecessary steps in this process it is plain dumb and stupid (sorry for being a bit rude but so is it)
Why the fuck would you even chose to synthesize p2np via this route and order so many chemicals when you can just order it from some of the inside EU countries
You are too much scared of someone busting your door because you live in Scandinavia. If they will want to bust your door they will do it nonetheless 
What do you think no one is watching this forum 
And think more about the selling part, synthesizing anything is easy but selling it if you don't want to get caught is whole another story
That is my 2 cents about this subject because I see you struggle a bit to much


----------



## Needtolearn

DocX said:


> Oh, and sodium nitrate should be accessible to you. I think its called "salpeter" in Norwegian, at least that is what Google Translate says. Should be available as baking supplies. From that you can make nitric acid. Look under "other" on this forum for synth description.



DocXsaltpeter in Norwegian refers to Potassium Nitrate. i have looked for ages now, all i can find is this. (link below) it looks like you can buy it. but no if you go to pharmacy and try they ask for chemical certificate / permission from police.






Apotek 1







www.apotek1.no





i know the packet you are referring to




but this packet was made illegal in the 90`s so not available anymore. and it contained potassium nitrate by 40% concentration as far as i can see from forums. 

The link below is to the norwegian current law.






Forskrift om håndtering av utgangsstoffer for eksplosiver - Lovdata


Forskrift om utgangsstoffer for eksplosiver




lovdata.no




§ 2._Virkeområde_​_Kaliumnitrat - Potassium Nitrate
Natriumnitrat - Sodium Nitrate 
Kalsiumnitrat - Calcium Nitrate 

is illegal at any concentration to privat consumer. but i know that i can buy 99% pure Calcium Nitrate at brand name "Kalksalpeter" so fuck if i know anyways i have given up looking for it :/ _


----------



## Needtolearn

Researcher said:


> OP I would highly suggest you to re-think your way of making what you are doing
> I will be totally honest with you on my opinion
> You are giving yourself so much unnecessary steps in this process it is plain dumb and stupid (sorry for being a bit rude but so is it)
> Why the fuck would you even chose to synthesize p2np via this route and order so many chemicals when you can just order it from some of the inside EU countries
> You are too much scared of someone busting your door because you live in Scandinavia. If they will want to bust your door they will do it nonetheless
> What do you think no one is watching this forum
> And think more about the selling part, synthesizing anything is easy but selling it if you don't want to get caught is whole another story
> That is my 2 cents about this subject because I see you struggle a bit to much



ResearcherI agree with you 100% it is totally retarded to do it this way. Worst case it will result in a to expensive route to make money of it, but it might give someone a possible way to make it for them self without needing to buy shady drugs from strangers/ import chemicals they cant find. or there might be someone with a illness "ADHD or Depression" but they cant get the medicine due to local laws - so there might still be some value to the work i am currently doing.

The main reason i am giving my self so many steps is after CAREFUL consideration it seems to be the safest way, to not import chemicals or if needed at minimum go for importing the least watched chemicals. And as i have to do when figuring out something i don't know or understand is to leave no stone unturned i need to learn all that i can from the smallest detail so i can better grasp the opportunities that may or may not be there. I am a person that thinks a lot. i don't go out much and i have the social capability of a rock, so being the person i am i can admitt i am kind of control freak by nature (not saying this is a good thing), but importing introduces so many unknown variables that it is more or less impossible to accurately predict the outcome. i know that i can buy the P2NP from china or maybe a person in Europe. a Constantinius or what ever his name was (he is in listings for chemicals Europe on this forum) tried to scam me earlier by saying he could sell me 1KG p2np for 260 USD  he also assured me it was absolutely no problem shipping to Norway. but Listen! if it was so easy and cheap to import, i would suspect that every 5 person in this country would make it? and yes you are correct my biggest fear is police finding me now. when i am closer to my end time i dont give a fuck ill strap 20kg Heroin on my body and fly home from bagdad if that was my last chance. it does not matter to me where i die. anyways i will not get busted before i have made at least enough to leave family with something. this whole process is also appealing to me because it is as hard as it is. i love a challenge.

i have been warned about sales to many times now and i feel like i have to say something  Sale is actually no problem (i mean it really is but at the same time it is not)
There is a few rules to follow. i wont be listing all of it publicly here. i do agree with you their is probably some law enforcement here. Tho they will have to sift through all comments and remember that most people here are totally fake they will describe situations and might even lie about the countries they are from. if you think about it - watching people talking about the things we do here, will not make it easy for them to identify who we are or what we are doing. unless we give out more information then we should.

But every one that has half a brain can unload drugs. every one that gets caught is more or less from the same stupid things. they flash cash like they are king of the world. they usually socialize in place you should never go to, and they cant shut the fuck up about how DOPE and cool they are and smear their power and success in every ones faces - Jada Jada most of you here understands what i am referring to. i will also admit every plan has a potential to fail, however one might limit this possibility's.

Anyways DON'T sneak around and try to hide this looks very suspicious, do it as openly and as publicly as possible.
Never do any deals outside 07.00 - 15.00 and weekends is off limits - PERIOD. the police or any government is at its core nothing else than a business they have staff and schedules and limited funds to do their job, so it is logical to conclude that they will use their limited time when most people are selling and using drugs/partying thus giving them the mathematical edge if you will on their side. i strongly believe that many law enforcement employs are playing the numbers game so traveling and distributing in this hours means numerically your odds of getting caught is higher.
so set up camera that points at police station and learn the shifts as best as possible. if you live in a area where their is A LOT of police activity don't do it there - move...
Don't ever use phone!!! don't matter how smart you think you are or what app promises what ever stupid shit, you will get caught a smart phone today is nothing else then the best spy device money can buy.
Use a computer for all sales and don't use your own land line or the personal PC.
Set up GSM network on sim-card (a wireless router) away from the house/operation base and use long range antenna that is pointed in the direction where you use this PC (needless to say but this PC is ONLY for drug related shit. no email- Facebook or what ever. there is algorithms that can track habits and even the way you write)
This is best to do in some public place where you can naturally do this without looking suspicious. but if you decide to do this from home make sure the antenna does not only give your house connection to network. The whole point here is the antenna you use, you keep it under surveillance yourself, with video and IP logging so if any one logs on or tries to break in (not tries to log in this will happen) i mean systematically trying to break the network or any one finds it - then act immediately, calmly and move on. this goes for any device if something don't feel right don't retrieve it. and for gods sake don't set up the same system with the same components.
The places you stash your drugs you also keep HEAVILY surveilled. any activity you see that you don't like those drugs are dead to you (also needless to say, but don't leave hair or fingerprints on packages and don't brand your shit even if you feel this makes it look cool, but frequently change warping and do something new now en then).
And the last but perhaps the most important NEVER sell drugs in the area where you live period!! and don't meet people under any circumstance- why would you the internet is the new shit. use dead drop or pay courier to pick up and deliver with out you using your own name (this i wont tell you how to do).
When you your self are transporting drugs to your own stash places (use more then one) go to craigs list or what ever make a fake profile that someone needs to transport a car or whatever, make it so it looks like you just needed some extra cash, saw the listing, and did the transport. i mean it could literally be any thing from a couch to a car depends on how much you are transporting. the point is if you get caught and they find the stash you your self looks like a victim if you do it right. important to note here just saying it "was for someone else i swear" wont work. don't take short cuts make the profile talk to the profile, make a arrangement - and pay in what ever way works and is believable from where you live. (dont use the same computer and network to make both profiles and talk to your self)
My point here is if you think ahead, and if you don`t mind tedious/systematic work and perhaps unnecessary work it will greatly improve the odds of getting out of a bad situation. on the other side if you don't do it right you will not make it easier for your lawyer or yourself to get ahead of a fuckup that comes along, and believe me their will be something so unless you have a plan and a well thought out plan you will fail. if you saw narco's or breaking bad on Netflix and think you will run out with guns blazing and have beautiful ladies sucking your dick while you make 100 dollar bills rain i belive you dont have the focus and mindset to do this.
It is also kind of impossible to do this alone.
Last free tip you have to consider your operation to be a company - so make sure that you only employ intelligent people for gods sake. "party people" you know the loud huffed up steoride tatted guy who has a genetic need to be badass - this kind of people is your kryptonite stay the fuck away from them - ALL of them. if they use drugs them self, by this i don't mean therapeutic amounts but that kind of hardcore wont function kind of idiot. those people will also fuck you over. main point is trust no one and remember jealousy and greed is the motor that drives people to an early grave.

IMPORTANT i have only started studying this part of society so by all means this might all be totally nonsense and i might be full of shit dont follow any advice i give. if you understand that you need to think and plan this post was worth it. if any one reads this and feels i got this completely wrong please let me know.


----------



## Needtolearn

DocX said:


> Although, reasonably, the amphetamine sold for 6-7 euro is probably cut with 30-40% adulterants. Come to thoink of it.



DocXi belive you are right. but it still will not work the way i need it to yet.


----------



## Needtolearn

and thank for all answers that has come so far. i will update my post and clean up soon. as embarrassing as this is i am following the synthesis so it takes a lot of time :O so i have not had time to edit and finishing yet.


----------



## G.Patton

Needtolearn said:


> Constantinius or what ever his name was (he is in listings for chemicals Europe on this forum) tried to scam me earlier by saying he could sell me 1KG p2np for 260 USD



NeedtolearnOur forum can serve as Escrow garant of a deal. If you don't get your stuff, we give back your money.


----------



## Needtolearn

that's awesome i will take you up on that.


----------



## MadHatter

Meth question said:


> In my country cost 100$ g amphetamina



Meth questionCray-zee. I wonder how it came to be so expensive. In mine and most parts of the world it's like $6 a gram. Meth is a little bit more expensive.


----------



## ASheSChem

for the statistic, here it's 5€-10€ for 1gr but of speed (like 10-20% amphet) nobody sells pure amphet


----------



## tucosalamanca

pure meth sells for about 120 euro/g where i live


----------

